# Price question about hacked 2ds?



## Yandere-chan (Aug 14, 2017)

How much is it reasonable/right to sell a hacked Nintendo 2DS for that is loaded with 25+ games (AAA titles), boot9strap + lumacfw, freeshop, mario + zelda custom themes and fbi on the 9.2 firmware? I'm hoping to get a decent deal of profit from it.


----------



## linuxares (Aug 14, 2017)

You try to sell pirated material basically? You shall never try to earn money from piracy, ever!


----------



## Yandere-chan (Aug 14, 2017)

linuxares said:


> You try to sell pirated material basically? You shall never try to earn money from piracy, ever!


I'm not expecting the profit to come from the included games. They're just on it. I'm really expecting any profit from the fact that it's on 9.2 and has b9s+luma


----------



## linuxares (Aug 14, 2017)

Yandere-chan said:


> I'm not expecting the profit to come from the included games. They're just on it. I'm really expecting any profit from the fact that it's on 9.2 and has b9s+luma


A hacked console doesn't make it more profitable at all. All I can say is that you can take maybe 5€ more since you took a risk?


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Aug 14, 2017)

linuxares said:


> A hacked console doesn't make it more profitable at all. All I can say is that you can take maybe 5€ more since you took a risk?


People will pay more for the convenience of not having to do it themselves.


Yandere-chan said:


> I'm not expecting the profit to come from the included games. They're just on it. I'm really expecting any profit from the fact that it's on 9.2 and has b9s+luma


€15 more than an unhacked (used) console seems about right for the trading section on here. Maybe €40 more if you sell it on a local trading site (whatever your version of Craigslist is) and they're clueless.


----------



## Yandere-chan (Aug 14, 2017)

The Real Jdbye said:


> People will pay more for the convenience of not having to do it themselves.
> 
> €15 more than an unhacked (used) console seems about right for the trading section on here. Maybe €40 more if you sell it on a local trading site (whatever your version of Craigslist is) and they're clueless.


Are eBay and Craigslist good places to try selling it at? I'm clueless with GBATemp selling/trading.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Aug 14, 2017)

Yandere-chan said:


> Are eBay and Craigslist good places to try selling it at? I'm clueless with GBATemp selling/trading.


You have Craigslist in NL?
If so, I guess so.
eBay disallows hacked consoles, it will be taken down if someone reports it.


----------



## nastys (Aug 14, 2017)

The Real Jdbye said:


> eBay disallows hacked consoles, it will be taken down if someone reports it.


Though it can be sold with an original, hackable firmware version, just like 3.55 PS3s.
Not as convenient since the user will have to install Luma themselves, but at least they won't have to hardmod it or use a hacked DS cartridge.

By the way, I have bought 2 modded consoles on eBay, one of which was a PS3 which was supposed to read "original discs only" but was actually chipped, while the other one was a PS3 and the seller only mentioned "3.55 -> 4.81 reb" in the title with a picture of multiMAN on the XMB (PS3). I guess the OP could just try to hide the fact that it has Luma and just say it has "many games installed" or something like that.


----------



## pandavova (Aug 14, 2017)

Lol i sold a 3DS XL (Fire Emblem) with CFW and games (32GB SD) for 150€... (October 2016)


----------



## tetrabrik (Aug 15, 2017)

there's some dude on ebay doing just this, and he's charging a $80 mark-up ($230 for a hacked 2ds xl). he got reported and he just re-posted a new listing. that markup seems excessive. I'd say $30-$40 is a good deal for the convenience.


----------



## ScarletDreamz (Aug 16, 2017)

Ebay has some strikes before banning you completely, also, they got their list on what not to sell, and soft modded consoles are pretty much on the top of it, or any device that enable piracy.


----------

